# Design/Work shop Tour.



## Mreagleeyes (15 Feb 2010)

Hello all 

Someone once asked for some pictures of my workshop so here goes. For you 'plymouth pirate'. 

It's not exactly a workshop, more a design and build area. I'm a carpenter by trade and find myself out and about on sites as well as spending time in my workshop. 
It's not a big place, 3.3m x 4.6m but it's my little sanctuary that I can use to create my designs and make my models and then hopefully the client saying 'Yes!!!'. 
It's still early days and I've only been here for a few months and am looking at getting some machines and using the space as best I can. 

My current project is the Daybed. Which the clients have agreed on and made first payment. Happy days. 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/day-bed-model-t37554.html 


On that note this is my thinking. 
I need a mortiser for the Tenons on the day bed. I'm thinking this could go in next to the door giving about a meter of room for over hangs, been looking at this (Axminster MS3840 Tilt Head Floor Standing mortiser). 
The chop saw wall will get some more shelving for the timber and the chop saw will get a bench that runs underneath it and can be used at the same time to support the work on the mortiser. 
I need to get the Tormek and the Disc sander up on a bench, so am going to build a bench that will accommodate these machines and also a large flattening stone, storage underneath for the Festools and the fridge. This will go underneath the window next to the door. 
Been thinking about a Planner/Thicknesser as I get most of my timber cut to rough size. I'm fairly limited on space and it's still early days as you can see so maybe a DeWalt bench top thicknesser. 

So here's my Workshop. 

Taken from the door way as you enter. The couch is for the dog and also somewhere I can have a think about current projects. 
Also used by mates that need to get away from the wives!!!. 
The bench was made on the David Savage course down in Devon that I did a few years ago. 
The shelving is old scaffold boards that my girlfriend use in her Chelsea garden show thingy. 
The flooring is that comfy rubber matting from Axminster, great stuff and as the floor is concrete thought I'd do the whole place. 






The plan is along here to get the chop saw on some kind of long level bench that will give me another work area. The table would accommodate a large area to do length cuts with the Festool TS-55 with the guide rails, probably be on a hinged method so I could still get to the timber on the racks and use the chop saw. 





The door way on the far right, next to this I'm thinking of placing the mortiser and incorporating the saw bench table in to the design for this. 
I'll add a few more shelves and also lower them slightly as I'm still injured from when I tried to get the Iroko up above my head and onto the shelves. 





The window to the right of the door way. Underneath the window I'm planning on making a plywood bench that I've seen in a book, incorporates a sandwich effect of tenons and is cheap to make and strong. On this will go the Tormek, Disc sander and a large stone. The fridge will be raised and the Festools will need a home somehow. 





The 'clamp corner'. With the ever so needed heater during the cold nights. The Axe?, well it's an Axe and it's hung on the wall!!!. 





The work bench with some strange thing hanging from the ceiling. It was going to be a light that curved across the ceiling but got bored and went to the pub. 





Some toys. They don't get cheaper do they?. I need!!, well I'm not going to start, as I said it's early days and will buy as and when I need the tools. Still got my eye on a Bridge City HP-7 as a little gift to myself, besides I'll need it for the tenons on the Daybed. 





The Festool corner. Yes!, well done Mr Festool you have got me in your grip. I will continue to buy and buy from you till the day I die. Some great tools and justified bragging rights. 





Where the ideas flow, well dribble. 





The Spaniards Inn model, they didn't go for it in the end. Idiots. LOL. 
The stereo and that is on BBC4, can't miss the 'Archers'. My DIY sandpaper holder, not the best thing I have ever done, namely that I missed room for one more roll and also it's a bit tight and all the papers unravel so had to use sticky tape to hold them 'round'. 
The Festool Hoover under the bench, the only bit off extraction that I have I'm afraid. I am planning on an Air re-cycler for the ceiling so the dog can breath freely. 





The Bench 





The books. Any one need a copy of Betty Norbury 'Bespoke' I appear to have two copies. You can have the signed one. Met her once and she did not leave a good impression on me. 





The dog bowl and rather nice lump of timber, still not sure what will happen to this. 





Kaiser my German Short haired Pointer 





And finally Me. 





Hope you enjoyed my quick tour of my life. Any questions or suggestions will be well received. 
Thanks 
Patrick


----------



## Chems (15 Feb 2010)

Its a testimant to festool that your workshop is so dust free! Nice space and room for some big standing tools!


----------



## superunknown (15 Feb 2010)

Looks great in there, as I was looking down through the pictures I noticed the dog couch then the bowls and I was going to ask to see a picture of your workshop friend. At the there he was and a fine chap too!

Do you work in there full time?


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

That's a lovely space. Obviously not a machine junkie (yet). Funny you say that about Betty Norbury. When my wife and I met her she was perfectly pleasant, yet I didn't like her.


----------



## OPJ (15 Feb 2010)

Nice workshop. Also good to see another space without a table saw! :wink:


----------



## Mr Ed (15 Feb 2010)

Very nice. I quite like the idea of the workshop having some space for non-production activities like designing and thinking.

Ed


----------



## Jake (15 Feb 2010)

Is that a Spa Laminates calendar?


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

Mr Ed":1xsdmtwz said:


> Very nice. I quite like the idea of the workshop having some space for non-production activities like designing and thinking.
> 
> Ed



I like the look of it but, for me, I like to do that stuff when I'm relaxed. Maybe it's because of my back problems, but I just don't think I could relax into 'design mode' in my workshop. Although, I can see that Patrick does a lot of experimental designing in real time with models, which is something I've never done. It would be very nice to have my workshop less like a garage and more like a 'finished' room tho.


----------



## Mr Ed (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":22eubnrl said:


> Mr Ed":22eubnrl said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. I quite like the idea of the workshop having some space for non-production activities like designing and thinking.
> ...



I didn't say I was going to do it - I don't think it would suit me either! I just like the idea of it - an artisans studio.

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":2l60vxbu said:


> Funny you say that about Betty Norbury. When my wife and I met her she was perfectly pleasant, yet I didn't like her.


I've heard the same about BN, though I can't speak from first hand experience - Rob


----------



## CNC Paul (15 Feb 2010)

Patrick,

That looks like a tranquil workspace for thinking and designing....and when SWIMBO throughs you out 8) 


Where do you do your machining ?


----------



## Mreagleeyes (15 Feb 2010)

> Its a testimant to festool that your workshop is so dust free! Nice space and room for some big standing tools!


Think the cleanliest comes from 11 years in the military and having Friday afternoon clean up hour.



> Do you work in there full time?


If I'm not out on a decking job, building an out house, felling a tree or putting a roof up then I'll be there. Find myself going there in the evenings and using it as my relaxing time, just me and the dog and a bottle of something. 



> Is that a Spa Laminates calendar?


It is indeed and easily the best Christmas Present I got.



> That looks like a tranquil workspace for thinking and designing....and when SWIMBO throughs you out Cool
> 
> 
> Where do you do your machining ?


It has become a bit of a retreat for mates who just need to escape from the Wives and girlfriends and have a beer. 
At the moment I get all my timber cut to size off site, I know it's pricy but that gets added into the cost and as space is a little limited and projects are only just starting to come in then it's the easy option.


----------



## flounder (15 Feb 2010)

OK, so where do you keep the other two dozen clamps? :lol:


----------



## John Smith (15 Feb 2010)

Very nice space Patrick, is the slab of timber Walnut?


----------



## Mreagleeyes (15 Feb 2010)

> Very nice space Patrick, is the slab of timber Walnut?


It's a piece of Cherry, it's still drying out so will wait a while till I get it smooooooooth!!.



> OK, so where do you keep the other two dozen clamps? Laughing


Clamps!!. The pain in my side. Do I get the Bessey clamps and if so in what size, or do I go the Axminster cheap route and get loads but again in what size?.
I've basically come up with the idea that I buy when I need.


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

Mreagleeyes":3bsgt5su said:


> I've basically come up with the idea that I buy when I need.



That's how I've done it and ended up with a mixture. Obviously the Besseys and the Irwin XP's are the best (they really are), but the cheapies still get used. By far the best for quality to price ratio are sash cramp heads. The ones where you just change the wood to the length of work. I've got two of them and they've got me out of a hole on more than a few projects. If the Jet clamps were available over here, I'd invest in a set, they look much better than standard Bessey K-Bodys.


----------



## Jake (15 Feb 2010)

Yes, top notch freebie - my other half binned mine I think (I rescued it once, but not far enough away from her).


----------



## big soft moose (15 Feb 2010)

OPJ":1a1nagiz said:


> Nice workshop. Also good to see another space without a table saw! :wink:



i used to have one of those but ive been corrupted - its only a matter of time before they get you too 

i'm thinking how i could get a comfy chair into my shop - cant claiom its for the dog as she wont come in as shes frightened of ther noise the router makes


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Feb 2010)

Nice, welcoming workshop...

I can't decide whether you set up shop in the corner of your lounge, or you managed to find a lodger who was prepared to accept the shop, and brought in a couple of sticks of furniture! 

I used to have a rug in front of my workbench, but I got so tired of tripping over it, and shaking out the 'c**p', that I binned it! 

Look as if your place is ready for 'Skipper's Rounds' though! 

Regards
John


----------



## Mreagleeyes (16 Feb 2010)

Benchwayze":2hjw067h said:


> Nice, welcoming workshop...
> 
> I can't decide whether you set up shop in the corner of your lounge, or you managed to find a lodger who was prepared to accept the shop, and brought in a couple of sticks of furniture!
> 
> ...



I've set up shop at the end of a cold old building that was being used as a storage area for mowers. About a mile from the house. Cheap rent and to think all these tools where scattered all around mates houses and garages. 

I've woken a few times on that sofa in the mornings after a late night working and a bottle of scotch.
The rug's came free from a girlfriend who was worried about the dog on the floor, even though I had bought him a sofa.
I try and clean up as I go, I like order in my life and it dosn't take more than a few minutes to get it all swept up. 

I do have a small problem with dust but hope the Air filter ceiling thingy will solve that.


----------



## Mikey R (16 Feb 2010)

I really like the bench - it looks like it was modelled on David Charlesworths?

What species did you make it from? The top looks like a nice mixture with a bit of spalted something in there?? 

Your dog is one lucky chap!


----------



## Joints (16 Feb 2010)

Excellent photos, thanks for taking us on the tour I really enjoyed it!

Now just to fidn the plans for that bench. . ..


----------



## Mreagleeyes (16 Feb 2010)

Mikey R":3ips99c4 said:


> I really like the bench - it looks like it was modelled on David Charlesworths?
> 
> What species did you make it from? The top looks like a nice mixture with a bit of spalted something in there??
> 
> Your dog is one lucky chap!



The bench is made from Iroko for the leg construction, Maple for the Top and a rather nice piece of Zebrano for the tail vice, thanks Jon G.


----------



## MikeG. (17 Feb 2010)

Zebrano for a vice?!!! 





Sometimes there just aren't enough emoticons in our little collection.

Mike


----------



## Mreagleeyes (17 Feb 2010)

Mike Garnham":sug4rvdr said:


> Zebrano for a vice?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just used as the blanking piece that hides all the screw mechanism from the end vice.
It's not structural in anyway and I don't do any work on it in that area.


----------



## danielhuw (21 Feb 2010)

Hello.

Some nice pics. Lovely space.

I've been looking for the wall clock you've got in the 3rd photo for a while now. Would you mind saying where you got it?

Dan


----------



## Mreagleeyes (22 Feb 2010)

danielhuw":e3p1jt46 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Some nice pics. Lovely space.
> 
> ...



http://www.habitat.co.uk/fcp/product/browse/Analogue-wall-clock/968486


----------



## danielhuw (22 Feb 2010)

Thanks Mr Eagle Eyes, that's just the ticket!

Dan[/quote]


----------

